# Nintendo DS Versus Sony PSP



## Norman3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello to everyone again, may i ask, again, any of you DS owners, do you have any regrets on getting this console? did you even think this sometimes: "I wish i had brought the psp?"

Me, before i did think that because of reasons like 80-85% of DS games suck, it's not a multimedia powerhouse but when the flashcarts came, i didn't regret anything anymore, what about everybody else? what do you prefer, honestly, DS or PSP? 

Have a nice day to everyone!!







 VS


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Depends what I wanna play ... some games 'feel' better on the DS, and some 'feel' better on the PSP.


----------



## NightKry (Apr 9, 2008)

I sometimes wonder why Nintendo didn't put more POWER into the handheld... If only the graphics were better, the screen was larger, and it have more power, overall...

I don't know about the PSP, but i plan to get a slim soon.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 9, 2008)

A year ago I would have said both. Now, PSP all the way, there is just oo many good games now.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> I sometimes wonder why Nintendo didn't put more POWER into the handheld... If only the graphics were better, the screen was larger, and it have more power, overall...
> 
> I don't know about the PSP, but i plan to get a slim soon.



Nintendo keep it old skool ... gameplay over graphics.

When I first started gaming, back in the late 70s, there was no such thing as graphics lol ... well, there was ... sort of ... but all anyone cared about was if a game was fun to play ... how it looked never even crossed anyone's mind.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

PSP definitely has better games (i guess graphic wise and stuff)
but i like my DS betttaaa
just cuz its more kid like and user friendly (IMO, of course)


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 9, 2008)

PSP has much more power and storage space. No comparison there. One UMD can hold over 4 times the largest official DS card size.

PSP is technically ahead in quality of game library right now, but DS is starting to catch up. I've noticed retail space for PSP games has declined lately too.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Who changed my avatar?


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 9, 2008)

The PSP is looking better, but maybe because I don't own one. Or maybe because it can run emulators a hell of a lot better than the DS.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say both are good, but the PSP definitely has better games. The PSP is also a powerhouse, able to emulate so many consoles. The only reason I play DS is because of the GBA games and the few DS games which I still like to play (eg. Taiko no Tatsujin). The only stupid thing is that I can emulate GBA at full speed on a PSP and play the PSP version of Taiko on PSP... not to forget to mention that there's GTA for PSP.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

NDS is a real handheld console experience. PSP is a wannabe full console.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

I get more enjoyment out of my PSP with great retail games (IMO), emulators and movies.

DS is great as well but I certainly don't play it as much, but I do need my pokemon fix every now and then!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Give it a decade or two, and it'll be "EANintenSonySoft" ... one big corp running the whole industry ... the movie industry will be the same.

Annual updates & one uber-expensive console, that gets a new model every 2 years on the dot ... all titles on digital downoad only, with an annual subscription for every last little thing.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 years on the dot? Since you've got EA in that massive mega company, expect the consoles to be like Spore. "Oh, we'll delay it by another decade. Don't worry people, we'll just recycle our trash over and over again! You're bound to be satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Nah ... they'll update every two years ... two years is how long it will take the ad campaign to run ... ads for the next system will be pre-loaded onto the current one, at launch.

You will be constantly told how uber the next system will be, every moment that you are playing.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

You're completely offtopic you two...


----------



## Urza (Apr 9, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> You're completely offtopic you two...


A DS vs PSP thread going off-topic?

NO WAY.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> MC DUI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it was going fairly civil until that point...


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 9, 2008)

PSP is good for homebrews but then again GP2x is way better then the psp for emus and such. To be honest I ENJOYED my ds more then my psps when I owned a ds lite. I tried finding my psp but I lost it cause I never play it (somewhere in my house but where :S?) So that should say something about the psp. Sold my ds for financial reasons which I regret and hope buying again when i have the money to spend it. I say go for the ds for a true gaming experience and get a psp if u want a jack of all trades (but master of none to be honest.)

Only games worth playing on the psp would be GoW FF: crisis core and those crazy fun cartoonish blobs that roll around and whatever those japs think off.


EDIT; ooh and ported games (games that were on the console ps2 that got ported to the psp) are so not worth playing on a handheld cause most of the time it's just too big to be able to play on let's say a 15 minute bus drive. I noticed the DS is more of a play and go keeping in mind that it is a handheld for a quick shot of fun which handhelds are supposed to give.


----------



## JPH (Apr 9, 2008)

There are tons of these threads...and most of them just snowball into a giant flame battle over why PSP is better or why DS is better.

Share your opinions, and try to not to quote someone and argue! Their opinion is their opinion; yours is yours. 

So, let's all share our thoughts and have fun like good little boys and girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I own both a PSP and a DS Lite.

I use my DS Lite daily. I keep entertained by Mario Kart DS, Tetris DS, or New Super Mario Bros.
They're great games to pick up and play. I'm one who's a casual gamer and like to sit down for 30 or so minutes a day and play something. The DS is perfect for me.

I can't find myself using the PSP a lot.
It's clunky, got a bad library of games, and is generally unattractive to me.
Sure, it's got a widescreen and is good for viewing music & videos...but if I'm going to watch a movie - it's going to be on the television. And if I'm going to listen to music - I'm going to turn on my radio or grab my MP3 player. I want a portable gaming system - not an MP3 player. For a portable video game system - I'm definately not going to play my PSP.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

DS, never played PSP xD


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 9, 2008)

At one time I would have backed the NDS without a second thought. Then I was introduced to the PSP's custom firmware, I now have a video player, MP3 player, great gaming machine and *nearly* every other computer/console I have ever owed (from Amstrad CPC - N64) complete with game library in my pocket (well pouch on my belt actually)!!  

Due to this reason I nearly never touch my NDS these days but my PSP goes everywhere with me.

I cant even begin to compare games as both machines offer a very different game play experience. As previously said in this thread nice GFX do not make a good game, the acutal game play is the core element and I believe both machine demonstrate this very well - The PSP has had some very nice looking titles which blow game play wise but in the same breath just look at Patapon...simple, nothing special in the GFX department but it's orginal and more importantly, it's a totally addictive gaming experience. 

In short I am going to have to say that *IMO* the PSP is the better machine, It doesnt just offer a good gaming experience but is a complete media solution. I have owed many pocket media players and the battery life on most is a sevre handicap (Ipod is terrible battery wise for video playback), the PSP along with the Datel "chunk" Batterey gives me 9 - 10 hours of film playback and on a nice sized screen! Personally that is what puts the PSP ahead for me. Before anyone asks yes i have used Moonshell for the NDS and while it is a very good Home Brew application I found it flakey, perhapes this is not the software but the file converters. You can imagine my dissmay when I turned on my NDS on a 4 hours flight to find none of my 'in flight entertainment' had correct audio syncing or the video broke up making it impossible to watch...


----------



## acky (Apr 9, 2008)

Jerro123 said:
			
		

> I'd say both are good, but the PSP definitely has better games. The PSP is also a powerhouse, able to emulate so many consoles. The only reason I play DS is because of the GBA games and the few DS games which I still like to play (eg. Taiko no Tatsujin). The only stupid thing is that I can emulate GBA at full speed on a PSP and play the PSP version of Taiko on PSP... not to forget to mention that there's GTA for PSP.


Yep but don't forget there's GTA for GBA too


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 9, 2008)

THe_ALYMEr said:
			
		

> In short I am going to have to say that *IMO* the PSP is the better machine, It doesnt just offer a good gaming experience but is a complete media solution. I have owed many pocket media players and the battery life on most is a sevre handicap (Ipod is terrible battery wise for video playback), the PSP along with the Datel "chunk" Batterey gives me 9 - 10 hours of film playback and on a nice sized screen! Personally that is what puts the PSP ahead for me. Before anyone asks yes i have used Moonshell for the NDS and while it is a very good Home Brew application I found it flakey, perhapes this is not the software but the file converters. You can imagine my dissmay when I turned on my NDS on a 4 hours flight to find none of my 'in flight entertainment' had correct audio syncing or the video broke up making it impossible to watch...



I have to agree with JPH on this. Sure the PSP is a great PMP, but if I'm going to watch any films or listen to music, I'll do it on something else.
I would still say the PSP is superior only because of the great emulation capabalities, in particular the PS1 (which I'm suprised no one has brought up yet) makes it for me.
GBA on a PSP looks really nice too with a large screen. Too bad the D-pad sucks so bad...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love them both.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 9, 2008)

Like many others here, I play DS games on my DS, and emulate on my PSP. My only complaint about the PSP is its battery life.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sure the PSP is a great PMP, but if I'm going to watch any films or listen to music, I'll do it on something else.
> 
> Fair enough - but as of yet I am unable to find something as reliable as my PSP  that can also manage 9 - 10 hours video playback on a 4.3 inch screen ..Besides the NDS doent even have this option 'as standard' which *IMO* makes the PSP the superior machine. Why take a NDS and Media player on the train/plane when you can just take one device - a PSP!
> 
> QUOTELike many others here, I play DS games on my DS, and emulate on my PSP. My only complaint about the PSP is its battery life.



Buy a Datel X2 battery (unless you have a PSP Slim & Lite). This product drastically increases the PSP battery life and although on the slightly large side it does serve as a good grip for gaming, stand/lean to for movie play back on the PSP. Fully charged my X2 reads 14 hours. From experience I watched movies on my PSP from the UK to Mexico..for most (not all) of the duration of the flight (11 hours) and my battery was no where near empty.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

This site does a great analysis on which console is better.

www.internetisseriousbuisness.com


----------



## Keeper (Apr 9, 2008)

For me it depends on what I'm in the mood for. I play more new games on DS than PSP. The only games I really play on PSP are a few of the new action ones such as Crisis Core. 

I do use the PSP more for emulation (mainly PSX RPGs) and its also my default comic reader. Yes I have used Comicbook DS and it does a great job, but with the PSP I dont need to convert the comics at all, just chuck the cbrs straight onto the stick and off we go.

In the end though, I'd say the DS is my favourite machine, mainly due to the fact that it really offers me new experiences in gaming


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 9, 2008)

As my manager at GS put it, the only reason to get a PSP right now is to mod the damn thing to play emulators on it.

Granted there are some good games now(Lumines will always be my all-time favorite on the PSP) but I'll take my DS w/ R4 over a modded PSP anyday...besides if I really wanted to play emulators, that's what my modded Xbox is for


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Once, before I got to know Phoenix Wright serie and flash cart


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 9, 2008)

I enjoy the PSP, but my problem is still battery life. I hope they can beat the DS in that department some day with some ingenuity.


----------



## enigmaindex (Apr 9, 2008)

At first i had a DS got a flashcart and i was pretty stoked. My dad then randomnly came home with a new PSP phat about 3 weeks ago. I put CFW on it myself and then i fell in love with it.

So i dont really have any regrets as i still play my DS everynow and again as all my friends have DS's and playing multiplayer on the DS is way fun with 8 poeple or so. But now for sure my PS3 and PSP get way more playtime over my Wii and DS. I guess for its graphics over gameplay (unless the games are classics) for me. And plus the Wii looks horrible on my 50" HD tv. Nintendo had the right idea with the DS and the Wii but if it was only a little bit more powerfull it would both be so much better and also if the Wii supported atleast 720p i would still be playing it.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

I have both, and aside from the occasional good title on the PSP, I use my DS far more frequently.  The PSP is much better as a multimedia device, but I always get drawn back to the DS for the games.  

So to answer your original question, no, I have never regretted buying the DS.  My wife regrets that I bought a DS, but I don't.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 9, 2008)

Nop.. don't regret getting a DS.. it has a bigger variety of games and more games that I like than the PSP. Also, most PSP games look too good to be on that small screen.. and in fact, a lot of them got PS2 ports. So, DS all the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I admit though that this year, the PSP has been having better games than the DS (God of War, Final Fantasy, Patapon,..) and with some price drops, it's looking very tempting.. maybe I'll get one later


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 9, 2008)

Biggest regret was the PSP...I was SOOOO disappointed by the games and GTA simply doesn't interest me.  I've been using a DS phat since RELEASE DATE back in 2003 or something...I even changed the DS Phat casing to white just to prolong its life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I might consider PSP again now that its thinner and Patapon is on it...pata-pata-pata-pon.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 9, 2008)

I only got a psp about a month or two ago and although people say the game library is too small, if you get it now, there's plenty to play, plus there's practically the whole psx game library and plenty of other consoles that you can emulate on it.
Like I said, I only got my psp a month or two ago but since then my DS has just been gathering dust. I assume that soon enough I'll exhaust the psp game library and will have to wait for new releases (like I am with my DS).
As for regrets, I have none. I'm really glad I bought both handhelds and wouldn't get rid of one for the other.


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

I tend to like a bunch of DS titles a lot more over PSP titles. In fact, PSP only has a few good titles, many of which stem from Final Fantasy, and DS has quite the variety... My hours clock up quite a bit with my DS. So game-wise, DS wins hands-down.


----------



## cubin' (Apr 11, 2008)

Lots of people hate on the PSP but it's an awesome handheld with good games and amazing homebrew/emulators etc. 

DS is awesome too with unique games that you can just pick up and play. It also has lots of crap though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like 70% of games are shithouse. There's some cool homebrew.

Remember that just because a console has shit graphics it doesn't mean the game play will suddenly be awesome. If anything a more powerful machine will allow a wider range of games that just wouldn't be possible on DS. Just because the PSP has good graphics doesn't suddenly mean the game play will be crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like them both but only own a DS at the moment


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 11, 2008)

I do regret buying a NDSL when i had a semi-broken NDS. But, that was me... I did save $80 =].


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

thaigrocer said:
			
		

> I enjoy the PSP, but my problem is still battery life. I hope they can beat the DS in that department some day with some ingenuity.


There are batteries you can buy that may have a battery life that can be close to the DS' battery life.  But the PSP is a more powerful machine, so it requires more power.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

When i got my psp, i did not even touch my DS for a full 3 weeks. Now i see the psp and DS are quite equal. If i had to choose though, I would only go for the DS because it is cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have both, and love them both as much.
Yes i still love you, Gameboy Color...


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> When i got my psp, i did not even touch my DS for a full 3 weeks. Now i see the psp and DS are quite equal. If i had to choose though, I would only go for the DS because it is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah both have their ups and downs.  DS is good multiplayer and new style with the stylus.  And PSP is more for the games with good graphics and better gameplay.


----------



## Hit (Apr 11, 2008)

Not again!

DS fun
Psp good graphs, sometimes anoying controls


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

When i first got my psp, i saw myself tap the menus with my finger, and after a few seconds i realized what I was doing
psp is really annoying to hold, the shape is really bad. can't fit in your pocket...
I got a nice charger grip though, and it solves the problem.

off-topic
I just ordered a blackhorns psp case and i swear in the title it said 'for slim/lite'
I got it, and i found out it was for the phat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it still fits, but I can't use the earphones, and UMD door. and hard to access the memory stick and wlan switch. There is also a big empty space where the phat's fat is.
Also, the case makes it very hard to charge the console.
I feel sad...


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> Not again!
> 
> DS fun
> Psp good graphs, sometimes anoying controls


Plus the analog stick seems like it's gonna break any minute.


----------



## Hit (Apr 11, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> When i first got my psp, i saw myself tap the menus with my finger, and after a few seconds i realized what I was doing
> psp is really annoying to hold, the shape is really bad. can't fit in your pocket...
> I got a nice charger grip though, and it solves the problem.
> 
> ...


Ask your money back


----------



## roboz (Apr 11, 2008)

Honestly, I think ds is better cause its has more original games.  Unlike the psp where about 30% or more of the games are just remakes of ps2 games.  The only reason why I would actually need a psp was if my flashcart broke and I couldn't find another way to bring my movies and music with me.


----------



## Austinz (Apr 13, 2008)

I made a video yesterday comparing them, http://youtube.com/watch?v=0P6emr4eodU


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 13, 2008)

DS: 
Worst graphics possible
Games with AWESOME gameplay+stories
Dude, it has TWO SCREENS

PSP:
External Memory
1 Huge ass screen(compared to the DS)
Basically a PS2 controller with a built-in screen =O
Huge libabry, mostly ported from PS2


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> DS:
> Worst graphics possible
> Games with AWESOME gameplay+stories
> Dude, it has TWO SCREENS
> ...



answers in bold although i don't expect anyone to agree so whatever.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 15, 2008)

Personally as far as the DS goes the only regret I have on it is that they didn't have the LITE version out first.  The original was fairly dark and the stylus was so slim and shorter it cramped my hand, horribly with  that lame Metroid FPS when I had it.  Yes, I suppose if it were as pretty as a Gamecube it would be as pretty as a Gamecube, but to me gameplay is paramount, not graphics...they're awesome but I still find Pac-Man acceptable due to the gameplay specifically.  Knowing if the DSL did do GC like output I'd end up with such a short battery I wouldn't be happy.  As far as the screen I prefer its panel (panels really) over the PSP as they're plenty big enough, more than enough when you get into those games that share the two or go vertical like Namco Museum DS does.

Sure I think a PSP could be nice to have but there really isn't enough on there I'd be dying over to have.  I can't think of much of any acceptable RPGs for it I'd want, definitely not that ff7 rehash bs.  It would be great to have some GTA on the go and I'd nab both those, but beyond that I could see probably just a few things a year I'd take as the gameplay that system mostly, hell nearly entirely gives, I can do at home and I don't want that on the go really.

See the simple end of it is the DS just does even touch panel aside what the PSP can't as far as gameplay goes.  When you pile on the touch screen though then it adds a huge layer of things it couldn't offer even if they did take up the goodies the DS does without it as a requirement.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 15, 2008)

If you'd have asked me before December 25, 2007, I would have said DS!!! PSP sucks.

Ask me today and that statement is reversed. I could do without a second screen I could touch, just another thing to scratch up IMO, only thing that IMO was great with the touch screen was EBA.

@theclaw: 4 times? It's more around 6, but even then almost no (or none?) of the 256MB DS games are in English anyway, so really its more like 12 times.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 15, 2008)

The DS is great at what it does, the PSP is great at what it does.

It depends on the user.

Both can do a lot of non game stuff. But in the end, if that non game stuff is vital to me, I think the smart money is doing that non game stuff on the right bloody device actually.

I don't care that the DS can play videos. The screens too damn small.

I don't care that the PSP can read pdf files, the screens too damn small.

They're hand held game toys. I bought the DS a full year ahead of getting Panzer Tactics (I didn't enjoy waiting). I'd probably have bought the PSP if it had been the one with Panzer Tactics.

In retrospect, I like that an R4 can make mincemeat out of finding games. But I hate that most DS games are kiddie targeted, and most are also not very well made. But, even still, when I add the numbers, the PSP doesn't have a fraction of the games the DS has where MY interests are. The PSP only has good games, if you play that sort of games.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 15, 2008)

What's this? Someone noticed me?


----------



## Opium (Apr 15, 2008)

I use both my PSP Slim and DS Lite about the same much at the moment. I love both of them.


----------



## Slave (Apr 15, 2008)

Agreed with Panzer, Before either DS or PSP came out, I was more interested in the PSP for all the movies and videos, and music.... all the non gaming stuff it could do... but then I saw the game... it's all mainstream stuff... good graphics but lame gameplay in the most... 

I choose a DS for the gameplay games, very original games, cost less and Flashcards are sooooooo easy... drag 'n drop... bingo... no assle with firmares and boot methods... and so far the DS is my most favorite console ever (all console, not just portable)


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 15, 2008)

Slave said:
			
		

> Agreed with Panzer, Before either DS or PSP came out, I was more interested in the PSP for all the movies and videos, and music.... all the non gaming stuff it could do... but then I saw the game... it's all mainstream stuff... good graphics but lame gameplay in the most...
> 
> I choose a DS for the gameplay games, very original games, cost less and Flashcards are sooooooo easy... drag 'n drop... bingo... no assle with firmares and boot methods... and so far the DS is my most favorite console ever (all console, not just portable)


Hassle? Sure. A one time thing (Pandora's Battery) for about 10 minutes is a HUGE hassle.


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree

Many moons ago it was a hassle to get the PSP to run umd iso's

Nowadays it's simple - lots of good stuff aside from iso's and vids


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2008)

A while ago I would have said the DS owns all handhelds because of its 'future orientated' design but to be quite honest it hasn't lived up to my expectations. It is easy to play pirate games which is a plus. No fucking around with system firmware. Now I've played FF Crisis Core on the PSP I'm force to rethink my choices so I'll put it the way I see it. I like, well love the DS's touchscreen *alot* and I like the DS's childish approach to gaming. But, this Crisis Core has blown all the DS's Final Fantasy efforts out of the water. I'm more of a graphic's over gameplay kind of person now, well, maybe I'm one of these people who think both should be addressed by a software manufacturer. So I'm saying to whoever, buy a PSP but keep some change for a DS.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 15, 2008)

Having never played FF7, I was extremely underwhelmed by Crisis Core's storyline.
Also, the prerendered cutscenes looked great. The world, on the other hand, looks like a standard PSP game. Dynasty warriors was smoother.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 16, 2008)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> No fucking around with system firmware.


Obviously no need to do that with flash carts.


----------



## perimbean (Apr 16, 2008)

If possible, try to get both platforms, Nintendo DS and Sony PSP cos they are great gaming platforms.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 2, 2008)

Hmm...have I replied to this already?


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (May 2, 2008)

I say depends what you want to do. Both handhelds have their own pro's and con's 

I myself use homebrew more then actual games and I would say homebrewing on the NDS is better then PSP just because we need one flashcart and a microSD to get around booting methods whilst PSP is a little more complicated with firmware's and pandoras battery. But when it comes to sheer processing power, the PSP wins hands down.  In terms of homebrew library, you can't go past the DS where most homebrewers take advantage of the touchscreen whilst the PSP has a better emulation list just because of its processing power. 

But in my opinion, NDS hands and it's taken me about 9 years to finally convert to the "light". (I was a sega master system/pc player at age 3, a GB at age 6, got a PS1 at about age 9, PS2 on launch and then got a GBA and the ball started rolling from there)


----------



## PlooBloo (May 2, 2008)

Hmm.. I never regretted getting a DS though I do wish I had a PSP for the homebrew. ;[


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 2, 2008)

Personally, I've never regretted getting my shiny gold Zelda-edition DS.  If I could only have one handheld, it would DEFINITELY be the DS.  The wireless play is great, and with a cyclo ds and moonshell, it does everything I want a psp to do and more.  

The graphics are a bit better on the psp, plus, you can't beat it for sports games,  But for everything else, the DS rules.


----------



## InfinitiProject (May 2, 2008)

I don't regret having a DS although I miss my PSP Phat and wireless radio and XMB customizing. This was way before custom firmware, around the 2.xx tiff exploit loaders


----------



## Joe88 (May 2, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Personally, I've never regretted getting my shiny gold Zelda-edition DS.  If I could only have one handheld, it would DEFINITELY be the DS.  The wireless play is great, and with a cyclo ds and moonshell, it does everything I want a psp to do and more.


technically a hacked PSP can do tons more stuff then a hacked DS
even with the built in XMB stuff

web browser
RSS and RSS video feeds
internet radio
movie player
music player
photo viewer
(some other stuff I cant remember...)


----------



## feds4u (May 2, 2008)

I sold my PSP and I don't miss it all. You can only play so many old-school emu games.   And future UMD releases look bleak. Retail shelf space gets smaller every day.

I have a nice mobile device so anything the PSP can do, it can do better.  

I prefer the DS mainly because its always been focused on games.  Its not a "jack of all trades" that tries too hard to be something its not, and winds up failing in many catagories.


----------



## OldPoem (May 2, 2008)

I have both, both has pros and cons. But If I can only get one handheld system it would be PSP hands down. For much more homebrew apps & emus.  Some said DS has more homebrew is seriously wrong , Aside from superior emulators platform PSP can do much much more than DS..  FTP CLient / FTP Server / WebServer /  BitTorrent Client / Online Streaming Radio , WLAN Streaming Video Player , Comic Viewer etc.

IF for retail games only I would still prefer PSP anyway.


----------



## omatic (May 2, 2008)

I seem to be in a sine-like periodic favoritism between my DS and PSP. On the one hand, my DS has great games and very innovative touch screen functions, as well as some great online titles that people actually play (Bleach, Advance Wars, etc.). Also, there's the first-party Nintendo games that almost always are a lot of fun.

The PSP, on the other hand, has several emulators that run at 99.9%, as well as having a few of my favorite music albums on it. Plus, Disgaea is one of my all-time favorites, and having that ready to go at any time is something I would have killed for back in 2004 when I first got it. And of course there's Crisis Core.

I have to say though that it's a good thing that the custom firmwares for the PSP came along. I was extremely close to selling my PSP in early 2007 because there simply wasn't any great games to play (that I hadn't already bought and beaten). After dropping some NES and GB goodness on the PSP, and seeing how the "scene" was producing some top-notch stuff, I held on to it, and I'm very glad I did.

Anyway, I'm currently on the DS-lovin' due to The World Ends With You and Final Fantasy III. After that, I'll be checking out R-Type Command for the PSP.


----------

